# obedience jumps



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have PVC equipment that is almost 8 years old. It has lived outside 24/7 and is just now starting to break/chip IF I cut it with a saw or throw it against pavement. That's propably not a feature you need. 

Keep an eye on some of the equipment lists to see if you can find stuff used. SOOO many people get it and just keep everything in their garage.

Good luck!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a set of jumps a freind made with PVC. It is the 4" versions and I have had not problems. The broadumps goes with me all the time .It fits besides the kennels in the back and is tucked away. They are lightweight and I love them.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too got tired of my not so good homemade jumps. Last month I got the weather resistant PVC bar and high jumps from JJ dog supplies and have been real happy with them. Light weight and very easy to move around and set up. I'll probably order the broad jump next month.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the Max 200 jumps. They good quality and really light-weight. I hope someday to buy some.I have the J&J practijumps. I hate the high jump. Every time you want to change jump heights you have to unscrew the top panel and then screw it back in where it needs to go. I guess not a problem if you only have one jump height that you use, but I have four dogs and each one jumps a different height.Everyone I know (including myself) uses 4' jumps for practice.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Some people in my area are using the fold and go jumps from clean run. They are technically agility jumps but they are so easy and light weight that the local obedience gang are using them and just throw a white towel over one to turn them into a high jump. Here is the link: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1378&ParentCat=336

I use the j and j practijumps and though they are cumbersome they are very sturdy. My friend has had hers since they first came out, however many years ago that was, we use them 4-5 times a week and they are still in great shape, a bit dirty maybe, but otherwise fine.

For a simple, easy go, practice jump I am looking into the fold and go jumps from clean run.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Another vote for the JJ Practijumps! Everyone I know trains on the 4' jumps as well, however, when I bought mine, I couldn't fit 4' in my car, so I got 3'. It's turned out to be a problem on the broadjump b/c there's a big difference between the longest board in a 3' set and the longest board in the 5' set. He started ticking the jump when it's 5' b/c if he arcs at all on a 5' he might hit it, but not on a 3'. I'm working around it though. I actually like having the smaller jumps for everything but the broad jump -- it feels like the dog and I have to be more accurate since they're smaller - so then we get to the ring and it's easier b/c the jumps are bigger.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Since I only wanted to invest in jumps once, I bought the J&J jumps and really like them.

I personally prefer PVC over wood as I like lightweight and low maintenance.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So for those of you that like the J&J practijumps, do you only work with one jump height, or do you just not mind the process of changing the heights? Soon after I got my set I said forget this and bought a new high jump from somewhere else that was easier to change heights.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Also as an FYI, Rogers Dog Shows is going out of business--they are a dog show superintendent one of their responsibilities was to provide obedience equipment at the dog shows--they are selling equipment--the price list is $400 for a full set up jumps--I don't know the particulars--if my golden was further along in obedience, I would call them, but I'm going to wait and see if another dog show super goes out of business (I know, morbid thinking, isn't it?) anyway, here is the link in case you want to check it out--

https://rogersdogshows.securetransfers.net/eventfiles/Price%20list%20for%20KRA.pdf


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> So for those of you that like the J&J practijumps, do you only work with one jump height, or do you just not mind the process of changing the heights? Soon after I got my set I said forget this and bought a new high jump from somewhere else that was easier to change heights.


I just do one height, but I bet you can get by w/o having to use the wingnuts if you're gonna be changing the height often. Just poke the screws through...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So for those of you that like the J&J practijumps, do you only work with one jump height, or do you just not mind the process of changing the heights? Soon after I got my set I said forget this and bought a new high jump from somewhere else that was easier to change heights.


 
We have dogs jumping at at least 3 different heights. When one dog is done we change it for the next dog. I guess we are just used to it because it doesn't seem to be a problem. It gives us a chance for the dogs to take a break or practice stays during the jump changing moments.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

We have the J&J jumps. I don't mind changing the heights?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

THANKS everyone! I need to get an order placed somewhere, my old jumps went out with the trash this morning 

I like that the j&j set comes with a duffel bag, but that isn't a big selling point for me. I just want lightweight jumps that will last.

I haven't seen a set of the practijumps (that I'm aware of) so I'm not sure about the height changes. isn't a big deal, since I only work with Layla, but may be an issue later on. I'm wondering if something like this --> http://www.pivotpins.com/catalog/WireLk.shtml would work instead of the screws & wingnuts? any ideas? I have a whole case of these in the barn, might be worth trying I guess.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought my PVC jumps from Smith in BC, Canada. He makes them himself, they are lightweight, easily assembled and wear very well! They are reasonably priced...mine were purchase a couple of years ago, so forget exact price. Check out his website:

http://www.dog-equipment.com/


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

order placed! I went with the 4' Practijumps from J&J. Happy Birthday & Merry Christmas to me! thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas to you!!!
ENJOY!! *


----------

